# anyone want to play a tbrpg looking for 6+ players



## klozetgrow (Dec 13, 2014)

this is in the very begging stages but don't want to map it all out if there is no interest. So tbrpg is turn based role playing game in each "round" there will be a certain amount of things to be done results will follow up (that would be my job) depending on input is how in depth it will be I have some general ideas that are very entertaining I have built and created d&d story plots and levels (never cared to play much but love creating the overall story line) so... Any Interest out there? Examples would be a warfare theme where each player would control a certain piece of land with units placed kinda like command and conquer red alert if you played that or could go midevil fantasy zombie apocalypse I have drafts for many I think you get the idea


----------



## chewberto (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not really into "Begging" or "Role Playing" but standard Cyber I can do very nice... @UncleBuck taught me when we was kids...


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2014)

i learned from finshaggy's sister!


----------



## klozetgrow (Dec 13, 2014)

smh lol


----------



## KLITE (Dec 14, 2014)

> i learned from finshaggy's sister!


Is she as attractive as youre making her sound?


----------



## Commander Strax (Dec 14, 2014)

tbrpg?
smh?
wtfayta!!!


----------



## Growan (Dec 15, 2014)

klozetgrow said:


> this is in the very begging stages but don't want to map it all out if there is no interest. So tbrpg is turn based role playing game in each "round" there will be a certain amount of things to be done results will follow up (that would be my job) depending on input is how in depth it will be I have some general ideas that are very entertaining I have built and created d&d story plots and levels (never cared to play much but love creating the overall story line) so... Any Interest out there? Examples would be a warfare theme where each player would control a certain piece of land with units placed kinda like command and conquer red alert if you played that or could go midevil fantasy zombie apocalypse I have drafts for many I think you get the idea


I'd be up for that, thank you!

As I kid we played d&d, ad&d, warhammer, shadowrun, feng shui, gurps.... All sorts. We actually entered a team for the national ad&d championship (no, really. It exists...) And got through to the regionals. It was going really well til the fighter accidentally deployed an enchanted expanding rowing boat whilst climbing a narrow staircase in and underground cavern.

Literally some of the most flat out hilarious moments of my life have been spent with a pencil on one hand a d6 in the other.


----------



## klozetgrow (Dec 15, 2014)

tbrpg is a turn based role playing game think dungeon and dragons but with whatever story line and @Growan lmao yea they can be funny as hell just looking for enough interest then I can build the game with some help from you guys won't need anything but a pencil and a piece a paper


----------



## Growan (Dec 15, 2014)

klozetgrow said:


> tbrpg is a turn based role playing game think dungeon and dragons but with whatever story line and @Growan lmao yea they can be funny as hell just looking for enough interest then I can build the game with some help from you guys won't need anything but a pencil and a piece a paper


Pencil and paper I have. What sort of intermission between turns? I'm on UK time, so that might slow my response time a little bit...!

Let me know how you're progressing and if you need any input.


----------



## klozetgrow (Dec 15, 2014)

Each turn would be done after all players reply I'm gonna try and keep up I've ran a similar game with about twelve people but not over a forum what I need help with is getting a group together I'm in AZ
and will be doing turns from 8am till10pm don't know how that translate in UK its 1103 here now


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 15, 2014)

I think the circle jerk started without me again


----------



## Growan (Dec 17, 2014)

klozetgrow said:


> Each turn would be done after all players reply I'm gonna try and keep up I've ran a similar game with about twelve people but not over a forum what I need help with is getting a group together I'm in AZ
> and will be doing turns from 8am till10pm don't know how that translate in UK its 1103 here now


6am! So I'd have to be playing between 3 and 5am. I'm not always on top of my game at that time of day...!


----------



## klozetgrow (Dec 17, 2014)

I think you would get to play at diff times then that but would be morning times and like I said I would make it work but seems there's not any interest so....


----------

